# Swedish: memorera siffror i tal



## gvergara

Hi:

I don't understand this sentence, probably because I do't undestand what the word  _tal _means. As far as I know, the two most important meanings of this word are 1) _number_ and 2) _speech_, but I can't really make sense of this sentence.  

_Min ovanligaste förmåga ligger i att memorera *siffror i tal* ._

Thanks in advance,
Gonzalo


----------



## Zluim

siffra = dígito
tal = número


----------



## gvergara

Tack, men jag förstår inte användingen av prepositionen _i_. Memorera _siffror i tal_? Vad betydelser det? Är siffrorna en del av talen? Jag skulle säga _...memorera siffror_, eller _...memorera tal_ eller _...memorera siffror och tal_, men _siffror i tal_ ... 

Gonzalo


----------



## Zluim

Det hadde selvsagt også vært mulig å bare si _memorera siffror_ eller _memorera tal_, men ja, sifferne er en del av tallene. Tallene fra 0 til 9 er også siffer, mens 4985 er et tall som består av fire siffer 4, 9, 8 og 5. Dermed kan man også si at man _memorerar siffror i tal_.


----------



## gvergara

Jasså, nu förstår jag det  Tack!


----------



## Tjahzi

Jag håller med dig, det är ett väldigt konstigt uttryck. Först trodde jag att personen menade _kunna memorera tal och se siffrorna framför sig (i huvudet) (visualize)_, som Zluim föreslår, men sen blev jag osäker. Det kan lika gärna betyda att personen är bra på att _rabbla siffror (och på så sätt komma ihåg dem)_ eller att han/hon _kommer ihåg tal som han/hon har hört (upplästa etc)_. 

Sammanfattningsvis en väldigt konstig mening enligt mig.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Jag skulle misstänka att det handlar om att komma ihåg stora tal, en person som är "mnemonist" (minnesmästare kanske på svenska?)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mnemonist Det finns forskning som visat på att de flesta kan återge 7 ± 2 ting, siffror etc som man har fått uppräknat för sig, men det finns de som kan återge långa tal korrekt, _som kan memorera siffror i tal._


----------



## Renaissance man

Det lustiga är att ett tal aldrig kan vara - eller omnämnas som - något annat än siffrorna det består av.
I den ursprungliga meningen får man det att låta som om man kunde memorera tal, men även memorera siffrorna i talet, som en separat talang.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Renaissance man said:


> Det lustiga är att ett tal aldrig kan vara - eller omnämnas som - något annat än siffrorna det består av.
> I den ursprungliga meningen får man det att låta som om man kunde memorera tal, men även memorera siffrorna i talet, som en separat talang.


 
Du er ikke: "ingenting mer enn grunnstoffer som kroppen din består av". Tvert imot. Tall er heller ikke "något annat än siffrorna det består av". Du kan skrive et tall på mange måter: med ord på forskjellige språk, med bilder, med sifrene i desimal system, med sifrene i binær system, med romerske talltegn. Hver gang skrivemåten endres, mens tallet forblir det samme:

tallet *sju*:
seven: engelsk ord
VII: romerske talltegn
7: arabiske sifrer, desimal system
111: arabiske sifrer, binær system
▀ ▀ ▀ ▀ ▀ ▀ ▀: bildefremstilling


----------



## Renaissance man

Ben Jamin, sju är en siffra, och att siffror heter olika saker på olika språk känner jag till väl.

Men _talet _1321004125, hur benämner du det, om inte med siffrorna som det består av? Kan man memorera det talet utan att memorera siffrorna i det? Det var det som var frågan.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Renaissance man said:


> Ben Jamin, sju är en siffra, och att siffror heter olika saker på olika språk känner jag till väl.


 
7 er et tall (og et siffer også), men de to er ikke det samme. 
*Tallet* 7 kan skrives ved hjelp av et siffer i desimalt system, men med tre sifre i binær.




Renaissance man said:


> Men _talet _1321004125, hur benämner du det, om inte med siffrorna som det består av? Kan man memorera det talet utan att memorera siffrorna i det? Det var det som var frågan.


 
 Tallet 1 321 004 125 kan du memorere som enmilliardtrehundretjueenmillionerfiretusenethundretjuefem.
Et siffer er et tegn, men et tall er et abstrakt begrep som definerer et antall ("mengde") av noe.


----------



## hanne

You _could_ memorise it as 4EBCEC5D (hexa-decimal), if you were so inclined.

[mod hat on]The original question has been answered, and the discussion seems to be going in a discussion that is too philosophical for this forum, and not so relevant to the phrase in question, so please remember that this is a language forum. It seems very unlikely that the original phrase was a result of such deep thought.[/mod hat on]

Another interpretation is that he's memorising digits _of numbers_, as opposed to just random strings of digits. For example pi, e, squareroot 2 or something similar (I believe pi is quite popular among memory artists).


----------

